# Latex question.



## KevinRI (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm working on corpsing a foam pumpkin head using liquid latex and cotton balls. Thought I had everything covered last night but when I checked it this morning, it looked like the latex had shrunk substantially leaving some major gaps on the skin of the pumpkin. Is this normal when working with the latex?
This is my first time using it so it was a little bit of a shocker. It's not really a big deal, just have LOTS more corpsing to do. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am sure some of the other members can answer better than I, because I've only used liquid latex twice, but I had some shrinkage. I really coated the pieces well with the latex so maybe that is why mine did not shrink as much. (I corpsed a half skeleton and a skeleton hand.) But I used pantyhose as the base of my 'skin' and although I had a little shrinkage, not a lot. (It took forever to dry though) Hopefully you will get other responses from some of the more experienced members.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

If the latex is on a non-absorbent surface, it'll shrink and leave gaps on that surface. You didn't specify if the entire foam pumpkin had a cotton layer applied to it, so I can only surmise that the part that shrunk was on the foam.

It'll shrink by around 19% no matter where you put it, but it's far more noticeable on smooth surfaces.

Are you gluing the cotton down before applying latex?


----------

